# Wie heißt dieser Musiktitel?



## Belty (17. Oktober 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

habe mir mal ein paar Videos von Stevie Starr angesehen und bei diesem hier fiel mir besonders ab 3:50 dieser Musiktitel bzw. diese Melodie im Hintergrund auf.
Hört sich super an und ich würde es gerne mal in voller Länge hören, doch weiß ich leider nicht wie dieser Titel denn heißt.

Wäre super wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte 

Edit:
Richtiger Link:
http://www.clipfish.de/special/supertalent/video/3410800/stevie-starr-der-superschlucker-beim-supertalent-2010/


----------



## Sunyo (18. Oktober 2010)

Bitteschön: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmijKjosplM


----------



## Belty (18. Oktober 2010)

Wahnsinn, hätte nicht gedacht das mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Ich danke dir recht herzlich :-)


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

Und als Tip fürs nächste mal 
Es gibt einen Suche Lied Thread, der für deine Zwecke besser geeignet wäre.


----------

